# UAE National Bonds



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

From a cursory glance at the official website it seems to be a mixture of UK premium bonds (a monthly draw) but also paying interest.,... too good to be true?

Has anyone any experience in investing in these bonds?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got a few thousand dh in them but to be honest i'd forgot all about them until i saw this thread, one of my workmates won a BMW420 a coupe of months back.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

My main concern is whether they are secure, like UK premium bonds.... even if you buy some monthly for example


----------



## kundapur (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds very interesting!!! Will look into these - is it through any particular bank?


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

it is secure but gives very minimal return.. I held it for a few yrs hoping to win a big prize but that never happens.. the max I have won so far is 50 dirhams multiple times in their every minute draw.. but when u cumulate it all and look at your yearly earnings it is about 1-2% max! (profit + prizes) 

very disappointing.. but low risk (almost zero risk) and hence you can't expect more than this as far as return is concerned.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

so do you recommend any alternatives, as 1-2% is far more than a regular bank account


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

no risk investments with higher returns? unfortunately no.. but if you're willing to spend a big chunk then real estate here gives in the range of 6-10%.. and if you are a smart investor and willing to take a risk then stock markets also can give you 10%+. But off course each person has their own views regarding investing in real estate here and you will find many completely against it but then there will be others who are happy with these level of returns as they don't want to invest in their home countries due to higher geo-political/currency devaluation risks.


----------

